
Ask HN: Less well known opportunities for STEM PhDs in the technology industry? - bear_child
It is that time of year again. A sizable proportion of graduating mathematics&#x2F;science PhD students (including myself) didn&#x27;t get that university position they were jockeying for and they are now wondering what to do after graduation in April.<p>If you spent your time in graduate school working on something popular like machine learning, programming languages or financial mathematics, getting a job is pretty easy. If instead, you worked on something more esoteric, things are harder. In my experience, employers don&#x27;t care about research or manuscripts unless they are directly related to the job. This makes sense: if you are hiring someone to do a specific job, then who cares what else they know how to do.<p>Most of us know about the standard Data Science&#x2F;Finance&#x2F;Software careers paths and a lot has been said on this site and elsewhere about how to prepare for such jobs, but I am interested in what other opportunities exist. Maybe your company has some biologist or mathematician on staff doing something cool... I would be interested in hearing about it!
======
jetti
Government agencies and national labs would hire Mathematics/Science PhDs. But
without knowing what you consider esoteric it would be hard to put together a
more detailed list.

